# my first goats



## Leena (Aug 3, 2013)

Yesterday evening I brought home my first goats- 2 Nigerian does who are about 3 months old. The car ride consisted of a lot of peeing, pooping and bleating. So the car is going to get a thorough clean out this morning.

My issues is that they are loud. Granted one is louder than the other, with almost incessant bleating. Last night it took an hour and a half for them to settle in for the night. Around 8:30 pm I put them in their shelter with fresh water, pellets, alfalfa, straw bedding. Forgot the mineral and baking soda so I added it today. 

Question: Is an hour and a half of bleating normal?

This morning I was up at 7 and let them out to graze, play and meet the chickens. I have 14 chickens (housed separately). They seemed good with the chickens but were really loud and bleating. 

They have been eating and drinking, poop is a good consistency and they're peeing. 

Question: when will this bleating stop? Is it just an adjustment period?

The goats also met my 3 dogs. And all seemed good. Just a lot of bleating. But they bleat constantly?

My concern is we live in town. And we are allowed to have livestock. I'm just afraid the noise will be an issue. We had a neighbor with a barking dog that had to start using a bark collar. And one of our dogs used one as he was prone to barking at everything.

Thanks


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a mama goat at my county fair right now and kept her twin doelings (2 months old) home. They didn't stop crying for the whole first day and then cried a lot yesterday and are going hoarse from yelling so much. They've still got two days to go until their mom gets back. So YES, an hour and a half plus is normal


----------



## Leena (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Tayet. So am I looking at a week of bleating? 

It just started raining here, so I put them inside and replenished their food as it's supposed to rain all day.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My girl didn't stop for like 2 weeks.. Just an FYI....


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

They'll bleat as long as they miss their mom and as they get used to their surroundings, they'll stop bleating as much and then eventually they forget and love you!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

In my opinion as long as they aren't loud real late into the night your neighbors shouldn't complain...


----------



## Leena (Aug 3, 2013)

They've settled down quite a bit. We're down to 10 minutes of crying in the evening when they go back into their house. And a bedtime of 8 so it's not too late for the neighbors. 

I have discovered that they hate the sound of the lawnmower and insist upon running up onto the porch when they hear it. 

They're little vacum cleaners when it comes to eating all the maple tree helicopters that are falling.

Thanks everyone. I guess it's just a matter of them getting acclimated to life here without their mom.


----------



## Goatgirl67 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am pleased to read these posts. I recently bought my first two goats, two Nubian/Toggenberg cross does. They are delightful and have been fabulous while I've been home on hols. I haven't been with them 24/7 but they've been fine with me coming and going, now this week they've had a larger run attached to their small yard. They seem to like the space and are fine while I'm in there, but the minute I leave all hell breaks loose in terms of bleating and it can go on for ha,f an hour to an hour. Like Leena I am worrie about the neighbours. The goats do stop when it's dark but still, it's tiring. I am responding by not responding, not going out or giving them any attention when they bleat as I figure this will only reinforce the behaviour. I am at a loss as to why they've ony recently started this, after weeks of no problems. Any advice or suggestions from exerienced goat owners would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They aren't comfortable in their new space yet. It will be another adjustment period while they get used to a bigger pen.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

My first goat bleated for two days off an on. Bleating is normal cause they miss their momma. But hopefully they will quit soon. Also spending a lot of time with them will help


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They will quit yelling, soon! Just make sure they have fresh water, hay and shelter from the wind. 
Put some toys in their yard or pen- wooden spools are fun! (cover the hole in the top). Try to visit them when they are NOT yelling. 
Otherwise, they will think that every time they cry, you will magically appear! Good luck!


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

My nubian boys cried and cried when they were taken from their mom. It took them a little bit but they got used to their new surroundings and the routine. They like the everyday routine and the predictability of it. I always get feedback from them when I stray from the schedule


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your first goats ! Yes , it is quite a journey 
They should get used to their new place in time. You have to remember that they were taken away from their momma and the only place the have ever known. It will take time. And , the barking dogs and probably just the fact that there are dogs in close proximity terrifies them , so limit that time if possible.
Give them a place to get away from the lawn mower and other loud noises that scare them. They are terrified and will just scream louder.
Give them a hiding space or a higher place that they will feel safe.
Also , please , please , please be very careful with the dogs. PLEASE.
Babies can take a turn for the worse if stressed too much.
So , too much at once is no good. Once they calm down , the noise will be less and less. But they do make noise , so if your neighbors are the touchy type , you may have future problems. Just saying.


----------



## taosgreenacres (Apr 1, 2014)

I brought my new goat home last night. Her sister won't be with us for another two weeks. She settled in last night and was quiet. I have her in with my 3 chickens (same yard separate shelters). One or two of my chickens have pecked at her. Should I be worried? I have to leave for work and I am wondering if she will be OK. I have been watching all of them interact for the last three hours without much issue, although my goat seems to like the chicken house more than her own and keeps going in.


----------

